# Found a Male Pigeon and Need a Mate for it



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

Few months ago I found an injured wild pigeon in the school I work at. The pigeon seemed to have been attacked by a predator, may be a hawk; we have plenty of both. I took it home and now after about five months, the (male) pigeon is in great shape, but it can’t fly; it can fly only up to about five feet, but then goes down again. One of its wings is not moving properly. 

The pigeon has been staying inside my house at the edge of a fireplace without a cage. I tried to put it outside in the backyard, but it hates it; it would jump right back in. To avoid having the pigeon walk around the house and poop everywhere, I placed a mirror near it. Now when it sees its reflection in the mirror it thinks that it sees its mate and stays close to it. 

My family and I love the pigeon so much and are willing to keep it around. We are looking for a non-flying female pigeon to keep it company.

Attached is a pic of the pigeon the day I found it. It stayed on my shoulder for about 90 minutes as I was driving home back from work. I took the picture with my cell phone while I was driving.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have a pigeon for you, but just wanted to say thanks for saving this one. I'm betting that someone somewhere has just the right bird for you. Just give the members some time to read the posts. Weekends are sometimes slow around here.......good luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute picture.
I don't have a non-flying female right now either but give us all a bit of time, and I'm sure one of us will come up with one.In the meantime, the mirror mate is a good idea.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Anton and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I rescue pigeons and would be happy to have you adopt a non-flying female from me. I'm down in Lake Forest in South Orange County. Let me have a look and see what I have available in my adoptable pigeons.

Thank you so much for rescuing your pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Anton,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this pigeon, what a cutie!

I have a question, how does it respond to seeing an image of itself in the mirror?

A male pigeon gets very vocal and does a dance and Roo-koos and blows up its crop upon seeing a pigeon reflection, you didn't mention that.


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

When the pigeon sees itself in the mirror, it does exactly what you mentioned, dances, roo-koos, and all that...however, at other times, it would just sit close to it, kiss it, and keeps on nodding its head.


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

The mirror for your pigeon is a nice idea,
But pigeons can actually recognize themselves in a mirror, the only non-mammal able to do so, another signal of their intelligence. It seems likely that your pigeon may think they are a woman, and just likes spending all its time looking at itself in the mirror. 
Goog job taking in the pigeon and good luck finding it a mate.


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*Here is the Pigeon After Seven Months*

Hi Terry,

You asked to see a picture of the pigeon in order to match it with one of your two non-flying females. 
Please click here to see a picture of the pigeon.
http://boktor.us/Pigeons/index.asp

Click here to see a video clip of the pigeon doing the dance.
http://boktor.us/Pigeons/Pigeon3.mov


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anton said:


> When the pigeon sees itself in the mirror, it does exactly what you mentioned, dances, roo-koos, and all that...however, at other times, it would just sit close to it, kiss it, and keeps on nodding its head.



Hi Anton, thanks for the kindness you and your family extended to this pigeon. I'm sure
without your help this bird most likely wouldn't have made it. Quite 
a sweetie and I can see that this pij has taken very much to you and family living in general. 

I'm in the process of loading the movie, but I couldn't help thinking of one of my first rescues 
who bowed, roo-coo-cooed and loved the
mirror on my bureau but who also loved to just lay by the mirror and watch
herself and kiss herself in the mirror. And yes, some very serious head bowing
started after she started to truly feel better. And, you've probably guessed
from the pronouns this ended up being a female.

I'm still waiting for the movie to load, but either way, you've come to the right place for a mate for your rescue, and
it's great that you are giving a home to a special needs bird.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the picture and the video, Anton. That's some very serious roo-kooing and tail sweeping there  I'll get some pics of the non-flying ladies that I have here and post them tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*A Non-Flying Female Pigeon Has Arrived - See Video*

Thank you Terry for the beautiful female pigeon. Here is a short clip of their first encounter. My young male pigeon was a little nervious himself, because he's usually indoors.

Here is the clip:
http://boktor.us/Pigeons/Pigeon3Mate.mov


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for the video, Anton! That little lady is a very special one. While you can name her whatever you wish, I called her EllVee because she came from Las Vegas. She was originally rescued by our fellow member, Phil (pdpbison), here on Pigeon-Talk and was brought to California to find her forever home. Her wing was not fixable, and I became quite attached to her .. she's been here for almost two years. I am so very happy to have her be adopted by you and your family and hope that your handsome guy will soon bond with her.

If things don't work out for any reason, EllVee is welcome back here with me, and we can try again with another non-flying lady.

Here's hoping it will be a happy pairing!

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just checking in to see how it's going, Anton.

I've also been thinking about having the two non-flighted pigeons out loose in the yard .. might be pretty dangerous for them if a hawk happens by. They would be hawk "fodder" in seconds.

I hope all is going well. Please keep us posted, and remember that we LOVE pictures  

Terry


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*Update on ELVee and King*

Hi Terry,

Sorry, it took me a few months to get back to you. 

Please click on the link below to see the growing family  

http://boktor.us/Pigeons/King_Elvee/King_Elvee.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you soooo much for the update and pictures, Anton! I'm so very happy to see Elvee and her babies and just thrilled that she has such a wonderful home with you. I'll have to make sure that Phil sees this thread and the photos.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anton, Hi Terry...


Ohhhhhh, this got me pretty misty-eyed.


She had been Car wacked so hard, dislocated Jaw, legs not working at all but for full out rigid and her needing to be propped up, shattered Wing, concussion, likely some cracked ribs.

I have learned a great deal since, and always felt bad I had not done better with her Wing issue...I sure tried to get it set right, but I know I did not get it right at all.

I'd take fifteen minutes or more to gently get the Wing set and bandaged, and five minutes later, I'd check on it and she had a foot jammed in the wraps and would be laying on her side...so, we'd start over...

Legs would not work for anything BUT jamming a foot in to the bandage...orelse were just all out rigid straight...Oye...Lol...

I did not know how to tube feed yet, and he Jaw was so far out it could not work, so I kept gently trying to massage it back, and slowly it did go back, and we did little sipping meals for some good while till she could start to peck again.

Legs took some while too before they came back enough for her to walk or anything...

All through this she was so entirely feminine and delicate and charming...and palpably strong willed, "Iron Willed"...even though she was TOTALLY exhasperating with me/us re-doing those wing tape bandages maybe fifty times or something where every time I would get it it re-done from scratch, she'd jam that foot into it again in no time...and push for all she was worth, so the only thing I could do, was unwind it all and start over again.


Anyway, I am so happy to see these images!

...she has filled out and grown up and looks very happy and sweet and in the prime of Life...


Wow...

Just so nice to see...


Thanks...


Thanks Terry! - for giving her a swell home all that time since my last 'move panic'...

And Thanks Anton! - for taking over from there, providing a husband/mate for her who she obviously elected positively...and hosting their situaiton with your kindness. She looks just lovely...and the Babys are obviously happy satisfied and pleased...


Best wishes...!




Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Match made in heaven*

Wow, what a sweet little family. Elvee and King made some lovely babies. How could they miss? They're both beautiful birds.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Phil for taking the time briefing me on the history of Elvee; she's really a charming beautiful pigeon. 

Anton


----------

